
State of Renewable Energy in India – 2017(End) - Arkid
https://mycleanenergy.blog/2018/01/07/state-of-renewable-energy-in-india-2017-2/
======
arkidd11
The budget in that way seems to be a dampener

~~~
ArchieIndian
Not exactly very bad but more of an election year budget. Good coverage though
[https://mycleanenergy.blog/2018/02/06/how-a-farmer-from-
tham...](https://mycleanenergy.blog/2018/02/06/how-a-farmer-from-thamna-
village-inspired-mr-jaitleys-renewable-energy-budget-2018/)

~~~
Arkid
Nothing in it for wind energy though

~~~
mitra_arkid
Not much for solar too, given the 175 GW target by 2022

~~~
ArchieIndian
The renewable energy target is a hyperbola

